

JQuery Masked Input Plugin for Beginners - losofaab
http://nittrwave.typepad.com/blog/2010/04/jquery-masked-input-plugin.html

======
tkiley
These kinds of UI tweaks can be amazingly frustrating to users if you're not
careful. For instance: When I click on an empty input box, I expect the cursor
to load on the left-hand side of the box. In the date box in the demo, it
populates the mask and places my cursor in the exact part of the mask that I
clicked (usually toward the middle). I have to click again (on a much smaller
target area) to move the cursor to the beginning of the input box.

I filled out a 3-page form yesterday with this exact problem. It was memorably
annoying and had a significant negative impact on my opinion of the company
behind the form (ING direct).

~~~
cryptnoob
I just spent, literally, 5 minutes, after reading this article, porting some
code from using the typecast plugin to using this one.

I like this one a lot better. It's much cleaner, and doesn't suffer from what
you mentioned above.

------
pistoriusp
Blogspam?

Original article from original author:
<http://digitalbush.com/projects/masked-input-plugin/>

------
colinr
Has anyone got any research on how this can affect users?

I recently persuaded a developer to not use it. It was quite frustrating
during testing to see the 'mask' (made from underscores and slashes) expand
and contract when they're typed over with non fixed-width characters of
differing sizes.

I'd much rather see three small input fields for a date (with some Javascript
input filtering) than a field with some underscores and slashes inserted
dynamically.

I may be wrong.

